# I need to lose weight



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Most of my excess weight has got to be water, or fluid weight. I much rather to drink liquids than eat. I never go out to fast food joints. 99% of all that I eat comes out of a can, except for eggs, taters, macaroni. And macroni is 75% water/milk. I drink Grape/Cranberry juce, orange juice now, and both with water in Summer. I love ICE cold water in late spring, summer, and early fall here in NE Okla. I hate lukewarm water anytime, but I can drink and do, anything else lukewarm with no problem. Dont want to drin k anything ice cold in winter. Ill eat a dollar pizzla from WM. say a 1/2dz for a week. I also eat a tater or 2 depending on size and a 1/2dz eggs now tho tonight eating the box of macroni was enough. I dont exercise per se anymore, as I have rumitoid arthritis which was somwhat caused by gaining weight, making it hurtful to walk much and to run at all. I used to fight in armour for 25 yrs which kept my weight down along with dancing on weekends, and staying out Fri, Sat nights. Id go to town Fri night, go out till say 2. Find someplace rather save outside in late spring summer early fall, sleep till 6 go donate plasma, then go practice the fighting, then go out that night and stay out all Sat night till 2 then go home. Get up and go to church. Dont do any of that anymore, except church. Nowadays, like tonight, I worked on the rotery hoe till 6 30 DARK. By the time I got the cats fed, the chickens fed and watered and eggs gathered. It was too dark to do anything else. By the time I get supper, get on here, and cause Ive got dial up, it takes forever to get through in here. Maybe watch an hour or 2 of tv, and its 9 30 and time for bed. I work as a fork lift operator, and so theres no exercise in that. Whats your thoughts??????????????????????????


----------



## mrglock27 (Dec 8, 2003)

I need to lose weight too. I'm 5'9" and 235lbs. I'm thinking about fasting, supposedly it really cleanses the toxins out of your body. Then after that I'm gonna try to eat better, more vegetables, fruits, water. I eat pretty bad right now, pizza, fast food, chocalate, chips, junk like that. There is a really cool website called www.curezone.com check it out.


----------



## mrglock27 (Dec 8, 2003)

I need to lose weight too. I'm 5'9" and 235lbs. I'm thinking about fasting, supposedly it really cleanses the toxins out of your body. Then after that I'm gonna try to eat better, more vegetables, fruits, water. I eat pretty bad right now, pizza, fast food, chocalate, chips, junk like that. There is a really cool website called www.curezone.com check it out.


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Bill a lot of your canned foods are filled with sodium and that is a good reason why you are gaining.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

hmm. try modifying not only WHAT you eat, but how MUCH of it you eat. read the serving size suggestions on those cans. and the juice. juice has a lot of sugar and calories. make sure none of your juices have sugar added. make sure that you watch for high fructose corn syrup in your canned stuff, and avoid it. tis bad stuff. try water aerobics. much better on the knees and other joints, helps with the arthritis, too.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sounds like most of what you are eating is white - refined flours and sugars. Plus the juices are not just fluid, but have a lot of refined sugars in them. Refined flours and sugars are digested quickly, spiking your blood sugar, with releases insulin, which "eats up" the sugar, and then as your blood sugar falls, you get hungry again. I'd be looking at the total calories and the sources of the calories. 

Then look at the fiber content. I'd be willing to bet you are not getting 25-30 grams of fiber a day. Increasing your fiber slows down the digestion process with giving you a "full" feeling longer - and it's good for your colon, too. Whole grains instead of refined white bread, adding fruits and vegies that are not drowning in sugary syrup and/or high in sodium (fresh is great, frozen or canned aren't bad - just read labels to make sure you are getting low sodium water canned vegies, fruits canned in their own juice, etc). 

It doesn't have to be an abrupt change, in fact, adding fiber should be done moderately. Start with a bowl of raisin bran for breakfast, for example. Then after a few days of that, add a small salad at lunch and an apple for an afternoon snack. After a week or so, add a cup a day of cabbage/broccoli/cauliflower. In a few weeks, you should be up to the 25-30 grams of fiber, and when you are eating that much in fiberous foods, you will probably find that you aren't very hungry for anything else. 

Keep drinking that water! You'll need it to keep that fiber moving through, and it's the ideal no-calorie drink. 

It sounds like your activity level is a lot less than it used to be. Anytime you are taking in more calories than you are burning, you will gain. When you are waiting for your dail-up connection, do 5 minutes of stretching and light exercises. While waiting for threads to load, do a few abdominals or butt-cheek squeezes. You can work in quite a few light exercises in course of an evening! 

Hope this helps! The important thing is that you are making a start.


----------



## COUNTRY WISHES (Nov 27, 2004)

Cut back on the canned products or buy low-sodium canned goods. Most canned products are very high in salt. That will cause you to retain water. 

Drink water all the time, leave it out a little if ice cold is too much for you let it come closer to room temperature. Another alternative is hot tea or unsweetened ice tea.

Get more veggies in that diet and up the fiber content of what you eat as much as possible, fresh yams or sweet potatoes baked in the oven are good for this.

Do try to move as much as you can it will help you to lose and it may make you feel better as well.


----------

